# How are the Denver/Boulder foothills?



## ekibekil (Feb 6, 2010)

Newbie here! Are you guys riding in the foothills around Denver/Boulder much yet? If so, how are the roads? Gravel? Ice (in the AM)? I imagine they are fine but am just looking for some reassurance....

Thanks in advance,

- likebike


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Roads are fine until you get up pretty high (9k+).


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

One thing to watch out for it the cold. It's easy to stay warm going uphill because you're going slow and working hard. It gets very cold when you turn around and start going downhill.


----------



## ekibekil (Feb 6, 2010)

Dozer - Thanks for the report
Pablo - Thanks for the heads up, you make a good point.

I'm thinking about Deer Creek Canyon or a variation this weekend. I need to get off the flats for my sanity (and fitness). 

Cheers,

-likebike


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Been up Deer Creek, High Grade, and Lookout, roads all good, snow in the shady areas, and it's been windy. Pablo speaks truth. Cheers


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*They will be fine...*

...until Tuesday/Wednesday, when it will snow another 18 to 24" in the mountains and foothills...


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

ekibekil said:


> I'm thinking about Deer Creek Canyon or a variation this weekend. I need to get off the flats for my sanity (and fitness).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -likebike



DC is usually a bit cooler than the rest of this area since a lot is in the shade. Like Pablo said, be prepared for a chilly decent. I usually pack a light jacket, gloves and something to cover the lack of hair on my head. ...But then I'm a wimp when it comes to cold.


----------

